# 2005 Maxima Se



## kpectol6 (11 mo ago)

My 05 Maxima Se trip meter resets every time I turn off the car. And my dash blinkers don't work. I've checked the fuses. Can anyone help?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Battery backup to both the cluster and the Meter-A/C Amp is on fuse 19 in the cabin fusebox. It's the one that's isolated in the center, spaced away from the others in the row. Check it with a test lamp and see if it has power, if not then that's your issue and you need to trace back to the engine box to see where the problem is. If it has power and the fuse is good, you'll probably need a scanner that can detect the Meter-A/C Amp to see where the problem lies. The blinker signals are driven through a local LAN link between the cluster and Amp and not by direct wires, so the problem could be in either one.


----------



## kpectol6 (11 mo ago)

Thank you, I'll check those.


----------

